# L-Arginine



## Jpjcm1 (Oct 30, 2010)

Is anyone taking L-Arginine?  If so, have you noticed any improvements?  I was thinking about taking it but I wanted more information.  i also heard that some supplements have this as an ingredient.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 30, 2010)

Usually it is mixed with other supps such as Beta Alanine and Citrulline Malate to produce more nitric oxide in the bloodstream.
I'm not sure that you'll notice any improvments in hypertrophy however it definitely gives you a better pump in the gym.


----------



## JMRQ (Oct 31, 2010)

I use it to release more HGH at night (and GABA too...)


----------



## LAM (Oct 31, 2010)

it can help to maximize GH output and is also a cheap way to increase nitric oxide (NO) which increases muscle pumps, erections, etc.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 31, 2010)

Ive heard all of the above. I still dont know if I believe it. Ive used arginine before and am currently using and cant tell any difference. I got a bunch in bulk super cheap so Im just using it up. I wouldnt pay for it. But if you really want some make sure you get it in bulk.


----------



## LAM (Oct 31, 2010)

there's tons of medical study that supports the effects of L-Arginine supplementation and increased NO in the healthy individual but it's effects on GH output are rather subjective.  in bulk it's one of the cheapest supplements next to traditional creatine monohydrate


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 31, 2010)

I still gotta say placebo! But its so cheap why not? I know it doesnt give me better pumps.


----------



## nechcs (Nov 1, 2010)

I have taken whiteflood and superpump which both contain L-Arginine.  Both of thos preworkouts gave me a rock hard pump but i stopped taking them cause they made me feel sick after the workout.  So i decided to grab some L-arginine caps the other day i took 1500mg before i went to bed and 1500mg 30mins before workout, didnt feel shit.


----------



## JMRQ (Nov 1, 2010)

So L-Arginine's effect on HGH is debatable, it sounds, but I would HIGHLY RECOMMEND *GABA* !!!

GABA link: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/114846-gaba.html


----------



## chocolatemilk (Nov 3, 2010)

i never notice anything from something small time like l-arginine... 

add it with a steroid cycle to accentuate its effects i do it all the time with supplements save them up for a cycle


----------

